# Case IH 4230 vs. Case IH C80



## Cutter53 (May 10, 2020)

I’m looking at buying either a Case C80 or a Case 4230. Can you tell if either are good tractors and if they’re good which is better?
Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What happened to the JD 5103 vs New Holland TN65?


----------



## Dave Pease (May 13, 2020)

They are basically the same tractor correct? Which is the best value for the money - hours -tire wear - condition -etc?
Biggest difference is the engine Perkins turbo or IH D269



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

